# VFS Global packages..worth it??



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi there,

Can someone tell me a little bit about the VFS Global (USA) packages. I'm applying for a UK Spouse Visa from NYC and am just wondering if they are worth it and what they actually give you. I'm interested in the silver package.

Many thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You don't qualify for the package you're interested in.

As a spouse of a UK citizen, you are classified under the "Settlement" class and, as such, you only qualify for the USD $1600 "Settlement Gold" package.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want the "front of the line" Priority service, you can get that, as a stand alone service, for USD $771. 

In addition to not including any of the bells and whistles in the Premium Service Packages that you saw, Priority only offers "front of the line" service (in that your application is put towards the front of the queue when it's received instead of at the back with all of the other "non priority" applications that are received at the same time as yours) and does not guarantee a) that your application will be for sure processed within _x_ amount of time (it's going to take as long as it takes); b) that your application will be successful.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You don't qualify for the package you're interested in.
> 
> As a spouse of a UK citizen, you are classified under the "Settlement" class and, as such, you only qualify for the USD $1600 "Settlement Gold" package.


Whilst the "Settlement Gold" package is only available to settlement applications, surely it's not _the only_ package available to settlement applications? Where does it state this? I can't find it on the VFSglobal page


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

On the User Pay services page, they have two different categories/fees for Priority processing: one for "visit, work or study application (‘non settlement’)" and a second for "family migration / settlement application", so it would stand to reason that this definition would extend to the Premium Service packages as well, thus the "Settlement" package and the non-Settlement defined packages.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I see, that does make sense... I hope that it's possible to still just pay for priority processing without a package? A lot of that is unnecessary, they really only resell UPS services anyway


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It would appear that à la carte Priority processing is available and I agree that that Gold package is a bit OOT... I should think that if one has the extra USD $1600 to spare (~£1150), it could be better used towards starting up costs once one arrives in the UK - mind you, it won't quite cover first month's rent (let alone last month or security deposit) in Zone 1 or 2 in London.


----------

